# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Contest prep Cycle....

## adam15425

I need some help from some vets. I've decided to do collegiate nationals on July 24th. My prep will start May 9th. I want to run something during prep, just not sure how to go about it and what to choose. Last cycle consisted of 500mg Test E weeks 1-11 400mg/wk EQ weeks 1-13 Oral Turinabol 40mg/day weeks 1-4. 

I was thinking of running test prop for 8 weeks with anavar or winstrol for the last 5. any suggestions would be much appreciated because I am unsure when to drop the compounds before the contest and not much knowledge on contest prep cycles. I dont want to do anything crazy so no tren as this will only be a third cycle.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

I just run prop, tren and then masteron the last 50 days. I don't drop anything, just half my test dose a week out. I may look into an oral for next time, but it would be something like t-bol or halo, **** winni

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> I was thinking of running test prop for 8 weeks with anavar or winstrol for the last 5. any suggestions would be much appreciated because I am unsure when to drop the compounds before the contest and not much knowledge on contest prep cycles. I dont want to do anything crazy so no tren as this will only be a third cycle.


Winstrol is a great choice... 

Or if you're going to use anavar then run it at a high dosage (to really get the benefits of it's hardening/cutting ability.) 80 - 100mg/ed is what I consider optimal..

Best of luck w/ your prep brother!

-VM

----------


## adam15425

What do you guys think?

Test Prop weeks 1-8 75mg EOD
Anavar 50mg/day weeks 1-4
Masteron Prop weeks 5-8 75mg EOD

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> What do you guys think?
> 
> Test Prop weeks 1-8 75mg *ED*
> Anavar 50mg/day weeks 1-4
> Masteron Prop weeks 5-8 75mg *ED*


fixed

----------


## adam15425

not too much for a third cycle?

----------


## RuhlFreak55

Not in my opinion...but i'm crazy...ask anyone

----------


## vishus

i agree, its nothing for a prep cycle. im surprised ur not using tren , it works wonders! good luck at nationals

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I do not like tren it's harsh, so please stay away, i like my stuff simple so Test prop 500mg wk, Anacar 60-80mg ED, and Masteron at 400mg per week would do it for me...as a matter of fact my last contest prep was:
Test E 250mg wk
Anavar 30mg ED
Primo 250mg wk
GH 3iu ED
T4 150mcg ED
I kow a lot of people will say it's weak but it works for me i rely on diet, cardio and precise workout...all my stuff is extremly micro-managed to ensure all aspects of contest prep are on point, Supplements are just that they are htere to supplement the precise program i am following...i will post pics from the show when i get there...

Good luck...XXL

----------


## adam15425

> I do not like tren it's harsh, so please stay away, i like my stuff simple so Test prop 500mg wk, Anacar 60-80mg ED, and Masteron at 400mg per week would do it for me...as a matter of fact my last contest prep was:
> Test E 250mg wk
> Anavar 30mg ED
> Primo 250mg wk
> GH 3iu ED
> T4 150mcg ED
> I kow a lot of people will say it's weak but it works for me i rely on diet, cardio and precise workout...all my stuff is extremly micro-managed to ensure all aspects of contest prep are on point, Supplements are just that they are htere to supplement the precise program i am following...i will post pics from the show when i get there...
> 
> Good luck...XXL


Thanks Mike. this is exactly what I was thinking. I mean my last prep was a natural prep and I came in looking damn good if you ask me. Still debating to run something and go with 50mgED test prop weeks 1-8; 50mg anavar weeks 1-4; 50mgED masteron weeks 5-8.

----------


## joe293

> I need some help from some vets. I've decided to do collegiate nationals on July 24th. My prep will start May 9th. I want to run something during prep, just not sure how to go about it and what to choose. Last cycle consisted of 500mg Test E weeks 1-11 400mg/wk EQ weeks 1-13 Oral Turinabol 40mg/day weeks 1-4. 
> 
> I was thinking of running test prop for 8 weeks with anavar or winstrol for the last 5. any suggestions would be much appreciated because I am unsure when to drop the compounds before the contest and not much knowledge on contest prep cycles. I dont want to do anything crazy so no tren as this will only be a third cycle.


Test
Masteron 
Tren Ace
Halotestin last 5 weeks

Halo is the only oral you'll need....... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## gym_junki

lol I kno u don't wana hear it but go test prop 100mg eod 1-8 
.70mg eod tren a 1-7 ull b lean hard and dry

----------


## gym_junki

> Test E 250mg wk
> Anavar 30mg ED
> Primo 250mg wk
> GH 3iu ED
> T4 150mcg ED



I like that.

----------

